# [Heisec] eBay schließt kritische Sicherheitslöcher



## Newsfeed (24 November 2012)

Das Online-Auktionshaus hat unter anderem eine Lücke geschlossen, durch die man lesend und schreibend auf eine seiner Datenbanken zugreifen konnte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

